# New development on SES code zombies



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
Here is something new and at least interesting to me.

After 64k miles of constant trips to the dealer service for SES codes:

"P02D2 Cylinder 4 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit"
"P02D0 Cylinder 3 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit"

The dealer now says that a BMW area engineer is going to take a look at the car w/ his "special" software.

Note that the dealer has changed injectors often, then stopped when there was no difference in the SES 
codes whether the injectors were new or old, or swapped in cylinder positions. 
(The trouble does not follow the injector) 

Last time they changed the DDE, and more injector software adjustments. 

The car still throws a SES every couple of weeks. 
Same codes. 

Note that the car runs great, super torque and about 32-33 mpg. 

The software is just loco.

When I suggested that BMW parts offer an opaque sticker for covering the section
of the instrument panel where the "SES" illuminates, the SA LOL and said 
"It's been done before by customers"

Love the car, and I think BMW is really trying to figure this out, but I'm over worrying about it.

Frank


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

diesel fan123 said:


> When I suggested that BMW parts offer an opaque sticker for covering the section
> of the instrument panel where the "SES" illuminates, the SA LOL and said
> "It's been done before by customers"
> Frank


Great idea, but yeah, I think DIY would be the way to go here, cant imagine how much a dealer would charge for the sticker.


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Has there been any developments on this? I just got the same code. I am new to BMW. My ride is a 11' 335d


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
The BMW engineer worked on the car, did things to the software and also had one injector changed.
Said the "metering valve" was defective, had that changed too.

Have driven it for about 3 weeks since.

Yesterday, SES came on, good old "P02D2 Cylinder 4 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit"
again.

Car runs GREAT. 

BMW engineer wants it again, has new ideas to try, I'm dropping it off May-1.

The good thing is that I have not washed the car this year, BMW washes it every time I receive it after service, every 3-5 weeks like clockwork................


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a rough idle. But once it's moving it's good. Got an appt next tues. Still under warranty until November. Wish me luck. Keep me posted too. Thanks. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Got mine back. 6 new injectors, but light back on before I drove 10 miles home.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Not stumbling at idle anymore---for now anyway.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
It has been an interesting coupe of weeks.
Sunday the 27th were cruising down the Fla. Turnpike @ 80, behind a semi, boxed in on all sides by heavy traffic, no room to maneuver.

ALL the tread came off of one of the truck's tires, big chunk went through the 335d grille.

Soon thereafter, instrument panel says outside ambient air temp is 122 degrees - temp sensor was broken off.

Computer believes it is 122, turns on the cooling fan to max RPM, shuts down the AC (it was 93 outside) into a "limp home" mode..... we went to our planned dinner w/ friends anyway.

The smooth fiberglass (or whatever it is) cover under the front of the car was broken too.
$1,100 repairs, I paid $50 deductible.

Received the 335d back from auto body in time to drop the 335d off @ BMW for the engineer to try again, as the same SES code came back for the 984529843th time. 

He reprogrammed some more things in the recently replaced DDE/ECU...again...., and had the intake manifold cleaned of the accumulated crud.

Hope to get it back this week, thay gave me a 320 loaner, WOW, I miss the "d" torque monster......

Frank


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine is going back on thurs.

I got a survey from the dealership after my service. In there I could request to be contacted by BMW North America. I m curious to see what they have to say. I will reply back on here.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

cant wait to hear what they say...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

icanmillit said:


> I got a survey from the dealership after my service. In there I could request to be contacted by BMW North America. I m curious to see what they have to say. I will reply back on here.p


Understand that there are multiple objectives here at play- sure, BMW wants to help customers who have issues.

But a few things are worth noting:

1. They will NEVER contact you in writing- always a phone call.

2. Lots of empathy and 'happy talk': "That is terrible", "I promise I will get to the bottom of this", etc

3. Once they get the facts, they determine if there is corporate exposure/liability/..then circle the wagons.

4. Then they will tell you your local BMW SAV center really ARE the best folks to help.

Hey, ya gotta jump through the hoops....but do yourself a favor and understand that if the issue and response is not in writing- in rwork orders, repair orders, etc- I doesnt count. Nice to get personal attention, but dot Is and cross Ts incase you need to take it further.

GL


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

You are correct. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

I took the car back to the dealer. They could not reproduce the code after 200 miles. They returned it to me with no further issues so far. I have been thru two tanks of diesel (maybe 1100 mi or so).


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JPKBMW (May 9, 2010)

Do you know what the dealer did to resolve the P02D0 code?


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Supposedly nothing the last time it was in.


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

It's been good.


----------



## thatwyteguy (Apr 22, 2015)

I just had mine pop up yesterday for cylinder 3. Would it be safe to drive around with it and worth replacing the injector?


----------



## JPKBMW (May 9, 2010)

I had SES code P02D0 Cylinder 3 Fuel Injector Offset Learning at Min Limit pop for the first time at 59,500 mi in mid Nov 2014 on my 2010 335d which was already out of warranty. There was no performance change at that time or over the next 1,000 mi when I then cleared the code with BlueDriver. That code has not recurred.

In early March 2015 I had the dealer reprogram the DDE to E89x-15-03-500 at no charge under TSB SI B13 04 12 Service Action 560 - Program Control Units OBD due to the above code and an occasional P0101 MAF (BMW code 3ff1) which sometimes occurs during a long downhill coast at highway speed.

I recommend just keep driving for now and clear it after a few weeks. If you have a code reader pull the Freeze Frame data for a record of the SES code occurrence. Consider the dealer DDE reprogram action if it applies to your specific vehicle.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

JPKBMW said:


> In early March 2015 I had the dealer reprogram the DDE to E89x-15-03-500 at no charge under TSB SI B13 04 12 Service Action 560 - Program Control Units OBD due to the above code and an occasional P0101 MAF (BMW code 3ff1) which sometimes occurs during a long downhill coast at highway speed.


JPK, Do you know if dealers will do this SIB reprogram free of charge even out of warranty?

Or is it up to the dealer? So if you bring it in for one problem which you pay the get fixed, then they will reprogram it?


----------



## JPKBMW (May 9, 2010)

The repair (reprogramming) under SI B13 04 12 is covered under warranty regardless of time or mileage as described in the bullitin.


----------

